

 Is this extension's UI appealing? - apoorvsaxena
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/aobclpbhnodnafnndcfgfecfeloganfm
I wanted to build a chrome-extension about saving multiple tabs in a click, that a lot many other extensions do, but with a more simpler and elegant design.<p>Want to get opinions and suggestions from everyone out there who shares the some idea of having intuitive design and ease of use while developing applications.
======
denisinla
Honestly, I think the dark colors should be changed to something lighter,
fixing the fonts as well. Other than that it works as intended.

~~~
apoorvsaxena
sure.. will include the option of setting the color tone in next revision.
thanks for reviewing

~~~
denisinla
Sounds good, and you're welcome.

------
roothacker
looks good to me. seems to be inspired from one of the JS links you have
mentioned. nice effort, try using a bit soft color tone.

~~~
apoorvsaxena
thanks for reviewing.. will definitely add the option of changing the color
tone in the options page in next revision.

~~~
roothacker
Also try doing animations using jquery once you append the list of links with
new links, like making the new links come to top, it will help in finding the
location of the new links, once the list gets big.

~~~
roothacker
'fade in' effect will be a good choice, to make the user see for the change in
his list.

